# remote wire



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I just found it easier to buy a add a fuse and run the wire from that rather than splicing into a wire that you are unsure about.


----------



## DarkNight (Nov 26, 2011)

Use an add-a-fuse and tap into fuse #6. It is the switched accessory outlet on the console.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

exactly what darknight said


----------

